# Looking for milkweed



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

StevenJ said:


> Is common milkweed starting to flower or bud out in the area now?
> 
> I know I have an area with them and will look this coming week.


Yes most of it (if uncut and not sprayed) is flowered out. Usually starts flowering about the end of June. 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Zkovach1175 said:


> These things are zombies. Just eat and poop. I learned their poop is called “*frass*”. That was a new one to me.



From now on your new knickname might have to be _zachafrass. _

just kidding.


Once you learn to identify it, you'll see it growing everywhere from suburban neighborhoods to along the roadside on your way to and from work.


Keep your eyes peeled and you'll find some no problem.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A small trafic island nearby has some growing there. What a great idea except it seems to be harvested to soon for any benefit to butterflies. Drove by on Sunday and it was bare!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> A small trafic island nearby has some growing there. What a great idea except it seems to be harvested to soon for any benefit to butterflies. Drove by on Sunday and it was bare!
> 
> View attachment 782756


Every time I see something like that, especially areas where shoulders and medians are intentionally planted to flowers, I have mixed feelings. My heart says it is great to help butterflies and pollinators but my head wonders how many are lured to the area only to end up as a splatter that needs to be washed off a windshield. FM


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Country wide Millions,and so important as pollinators! Many rural areas with weed flowers are also effected and southern states year round. Splattered on windshields,and stuck in grills and radiators...


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I want to say thank you to everyone! Sooo many people reached out and I learned what a mi milkweed looks like. Crap they are everywhere. I was able to find some two blocks down the street in a road ditch.

for your guy’s expertise and knowledge it’s worth so much! 4 different people said drive here and pick want you want. 
it’s just great in this day and age. I love it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Big Frank 25 said:


> A small trafic island nearby has some growing there. What a great idea except it seems to be harvested to soon for any benefit to butterflies. Drove by on Sunday and it was bare!
> 
> View attachment 782756



you picture was a big help! Thanks


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Every time I see something like that, especially areas where shoulders and medians are intentionally planted to flowers, I have mixed feelings. My heart says it is great to help butterflies and pollinators but my head wonders how many are lured to the area only to end up as a splatter that needs to be washed off a windshield. FM


Every time I hear a comment like that? And I think you know and resonate with it Forest Meister. And if I can get past the censors, I would have to say that Mother Nature is such a bitch. But she is Incredibly Beautiful.

It's a thing. Absolutely Beautiful, but harsh, when she is.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

Zkovach1175 said:


> for your guy’s expertise and knowledge it’s worth so much! 4 different people said drive here and pick want you want.



So, do you have your fill?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't you mean are your fingers sticky enough? 🙄


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> So, do you have your fill?


we should, if not there’s plenty more down the street


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I tell u what… I can’t unsee this stuff now. It’s everywhere


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I tell u what… I can’t unsee this stuff now. It’s everywhere


It is in many places. Many of the patches without monarchs. Areas that never get a whiff of glyphosate.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

eucman said:


> It is in many places. Many of the patches without monarchs. Areas that never get a whiff of glyphosate.


Yes it is everywhere. Once you know what to look for…. You find it everywhere u go


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Milkweed tussock moths are going to town on mine.


----------

